

Ask HN: Founder stock for investors? Normal? - soconfused

I am an early employee of a startup that has raised some seed money. I have incentive stock options vesting over 4 years. I basically built our MVP and am the interim tech lead after the technical co-founder left.<p>One of the founders is raising capital (7 figures) from a non-VC investor. When the investor was in the office I overheard them talking about the investment and I heard the founder negotiating with the investor about &quot;founder stock&quot; that the investor will get because of the advice, introductions, blah blah he says he will provide. It sounds like this is in addition to the stock he&#x27;s buying.<p>Is it normal for an investor to get founder stock in addition to the stock he buys? Should I be upset that the company would be SOL without my tech expertise but I&#x27;m only getting options instead of stock?
======
ScottBurson
"You don't get what you deserve; you get what you negotiate."

My two cents -- If you really think the company would be SOL without you, tell
the founder this and say that you want founder's stock. I'd suggest asking for
a significant but not ridiculous amount like 5% of the company. If you don't
get it, quit.

(Obviously, you shouldn't embark on this path if you can't afford to quit.)

